
Zero to $3.4B: Luminar Goes Public - rafaelc
https://www.1517fund.com/post/luminar-goes-public
======
gjvc
... on Ivy League students: ""It isn’t that these students are not smart
enough. It’s that they try too hard for respectability, which is deadly to
creativity.""

